# New Article on Bonzi



## Legend_33 (Jul 8, 2006)

Found this on another forum:


> Wells' agent, Kings talking
> The guard has been taking yoga and Pilates to improve his flexibility.
> By Martin McNeal -- Bee Staff Writer
> Published 12:01 am PDT Friday, July 14, 2006
> ...


It's about time we hear something. I hope something gets done soon, I'm so sick of waiting...


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

Still waiting...


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

rumor is that hes going to the raptors. this is from an unidentified source within that raptor organization.


----------



## sac23kings (Mar 31, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> rumor is that hes going to the raptors. this is from an unidentified source within that raptor organization.


?????


----------



## KingByDefault (Dec 6, 2005)

I heard it was a sign and trade involving Chris Bosh and Jason Hart.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

KingByDefault said:


> I heard it was a sign and trade involving *Chris Bosh* and Jason Hart.


BUAHAHAHAH


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

....all Kings fans (this board included) have been on hold since July 1, and we are gonna stay that way until this Bonzi situation gets sorted out.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Napear says he is 98% sure the Kings' are going another way and Bonzi will not be back...


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Say it ain't so. He and Ron-Ron kill.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Any chance of a resign'n trade with Nuggets, sending him, Potapenko and Kenny Thomas for KMart and Ruben Patterson?


----------



## maKINGSofgreatness (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm not holding my breath for a sign-and-trade. That's what I would like to happen, but the Kings are like $2 million from the luxery tax theashold (I think), so we could only take that much back in salary, since the Maloofs won't pay the tax. Because of that, a trade exception would most likely need to be included, so it's difficult. 

Bonzi and his agent messed up bad, not taking the Kings offer, only to find that it was the only offer over the MLE that he was going to get, so now the agent is pushing for a sign-and-trade hard to get money something like what the Kings were offering and save his own skin, but I doubt it happens, unfortunately.


----------

